# How is UEFA not opposing the proposed allotment of places for the expanded World Cup?



## Globe (Mar 30, 2017)

It's absolutely ridiculous.  The proposed system guarantees that at least 8 UEFA teams that are ranked in the top 48 won't qualify.  Meanwhile, it guarantees that an Asian team ranked outside the top 80 and an Oceania team outside the top 100 will make it.  

In the last 3 World Cups Asian teams have a combined record of 5 wins, 23 losses and 10 draws...wouldn't that warrant losing places rather than gaining them?

How is UEFA not fighting this?


----------



## espola (Mar 30, 2017)

Globe said:


> It's absolutely ridiculous.  The proposed system guarantees that at least 8 UEFA teams that are ranked in the top 48 won't qualify.  Meanwhile, it guarantees that an Asian team ranked outside the top 80 and an Oceania team outside the top 100 will make it.
> 
> In the last 3 World Cups Asian teams have a combined record of 5 wins, 23 losses and 10 draws...wouldn't that warrant losing places rather than gaining them?
> 
> How is UEFA not fighting this?


Maybe you could get a better discussion if you didn't start with your conclusion.


----------



## Globe (Mar 30, 2017)

espola said:


> Maybe you could get a better discussion if you didn't start with your conclusion.


Where exactly do you see a conclusion in there?


----------



## espola (Mar 30, 2017)

Globe said:


> Where exactly do you see a conclusion in there?


"It's absolutely ridiculous".


----------



## bababooey (Mar 30, 2017)

Globe said:


> It's absolutely ridiculous.  The proposed system guarantees that at least 8 UEFA teams that are ranked in the top 48 won't qualify.  Meanwhile, it guarantees that an Asian team ranked outside the top 80 and an Oceania team outside the top 100 will make it.
> 
> In the last 3 World Cups Asian teams have a combined record of 5 wins, 23 losses and 10 draws...wouldn't that warrant losing places rather than gaining them?
> 
> How is UEFA not fighting this?


You are aware that these are just proposals, right? Here is the article from FIFA.com for reference (www.fifa.com/about-fifa/news/y=2017/m=3/news=bureau-of-the-council-recommends-slot-allocation-for-the-2026-fifa-wor-2878254.html).

I think 16 guaranteed places for the UEFA confederation is pretty good. Does UEFA have teams past the 10th best team in their confederation that have a realistic chance at winning the WC? I think it is silly that CONCACAF gets 6 guaranteed spots, Africa (CAF) gets 9 and Asia (AFC) gets 8. Yet, CONMEBOL only gets 6 spots (up from their current 4.5 allocated berths). I'd be pissed if I were the CONMEBOL confederation.

If this gets adopted, the USMNT will always qualify for the World Cup moving forward. How could we not be one of the six best teams in CONCACAF?


----------



## espola (Mar 30, 2017)

bababooey said:


> You are aware that these are just proposals, right? Here is the article from FIFA.com for reference (www.fifa.com/about-fifa/news/y=2017/m=3/news=bureau-of-the-council-recommends-slot-allocation-for-the-2026-fifa-wor-2878254.html).
> 
> I think 16 guaranteed places for the UEFA confederation is pretty good. Does UEFA have teams past the 10th best team in their confederation that have a realistic chance at winning the WC? I think it is silly that CONCACAF gets 6 guaranteed spots, Africa (CAF) gets 9 and Asia (AFC) gets 8. Yet, CONMEBOL only gets 6 spots (up from their current 4.5 allocated berths). I'd be pissed if I were the CONMEBOL confederation.
> 
> If this gets adopted, the USMNT will always qualify for the World Cup moving forward. How could we not be one of the six best teams in CONCACAF?


CONMEBOL only has 10 members.


----------



## Globe (Mar 31, 2017)

bababooey said:


> Does UEFA have teams past the 10th best team in their confederation that have a realistic chance at winning the WC?
> 
> Does Asia, Africa, CONCACAF or Oceania have any teams that have a realistic chance of winning the WC?


----------



## JJP (Apr 10, 2017)

Are Asia and Africa not part of the world?  If you want a World Cup, they need to get some teams in.

If you don't like it just watch EuroCup.


----------

